# Dolores: State-Line Rapid More Difficult



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a trip set to launch Saturday morning from Gateway.

I received a phone call from the BLM on Tuesday for the purpose of informing me that *the creek* *that helps form State-Line Rapid had a rain event between this season and last season, blowing debris into the the river bed. The rapid is, in turn, significantly more difficult to navigate*.

She (the ranger) continued to tell me a few boats had wrapped and flipped on the new features and advised me to load my boats lightly so as to be more maneuverable and to consider lining on portaging.

Personally, I am stoked on the challenge... Rig to Flip!

_However, on top of informing the community, I would like to scour you all as well to see if anyone has some photos or further beta on the change._

Flows should be between 2000 & 2500 for our run of the rapid around noon Saturday or early afternoon.


----------



## Reid (May 23, 2008)

Woot Yahh!


----------



## bhayse (May 5, 2009)

*Dolores gateway*

Yes, I will be putting in Saturday as well. Apparently a pinned boat still on rocks at entrance to Stateline. Apparently some of the other rapids also with significant new "debris". See you there maybe


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

provided I get there first, that boat is mine bitches!


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bring your river knives and pin kits... I will knife fight somebody over that gear.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

yeah, while you are doing that I will use your pin kit. and if there is beer in there I swear to god-it is SHOTGUN TIME!


----------



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

We went at the end of april....everything seemed to go fine....gets tights in there but it works.


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm... we'll have 9 rafts. I wonder what the statistics show. Probably one flip, hopefully none.


----------



## malczyk (May 29, 2009)

I ran it twice this april once at 750 and again at 1800. Sticking gear boats down there is tight. It is just the first part of the rapid that was affected. Flows over 2000 could be much better though. Most of the rocks are not big ones


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Here's a photo of wrapped raft in Stateline*

Courtesy of Jennifer Jones, BLM, Moab, the Ranger who called you (and I) yesterday. She sent other photos but they don't show much.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to see the Grand County Sheriff out in force. Watch out for them on the way home. It's 'stuff the Utah treasury season at the expense of green plates' season.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

brand new high-side here I come!

also, if pulled over and harassed by Utah checkpoints you A. do not have to let them search, and B. if you do have out of state beer you can simply let them know you are just passing through Utah which should be interstate commerce and thus immunizing those tasty little devils without special underwear and no postmortem solar system, or utah state stamp.

(I am not a lawyer, I just post a lot on Mountain Buzz)


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

*TR*

Stateline was indeed just over 2Gs when we ran Saturday afternoon. The rocks choking up the stream bed were mostly covered. All ten rafts in our group ran left-center to center successfully. We had a paddle boat go down the fabled left channel after the initial drop, they had no issues, but I still wouldn't recommend it.

Diversion Dam went well extreme river left.

We had a boat wrap left-center about half-way through Rockslide but cleaned it up nicely. The currents in that rapid will test the river reading skills of a boatman, especially with a weighted boat (Fun Rapid!).

It looks like the more water the better for Stateline but, the more water the more difficult for Rockslide (unless one of the critical moves blow out at a certain flow).

The slot canyon hike, river-right, in the heart of the gorge, is a must.


----------



## Scary Mc (Jun 15, 2004)

dgosn said:


> Glad to see the Grand County Sheriff out in force. Watch out for them on the way home. It's 'stuff the Utah treasury season at the expense of green plates' season.


 That's the Mesa County sherriff...


----------

